# Shaq retires; Lakers will retire '34'



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I can't count how many times I said "**** Shaq" after he left LA but when it comes down do it I love him way more than I despised him in his post-Lakers era. Watching Shaq in his heyday was insane. 350lbs that would go thru you and even around you if he so chose, had court vision that some PG's would be envious of. Refs never gave him credit for 20,000+ "and 1's" yet he still would bust your ass for 40/20.

Playoff Shaq in his prime could possibly be the most dominant player EVER for those _two months_ every year. Yeah he loafed in the regular season (while still being better than everyone else), but he was the best player in the world when it mattered most.

Thanks for everything M.D.E. you always kept it interesting.:laugh:








> "I really, really thought about coming back," he said, "but this Achilles is very damaged and if I had it done the recovery would be so long we'd have same outcome as this last year -- everyone sitting around and waiting for me.
> 
> "I didn't want to let people down two years in a row. I didn't want to hold Boston hostage again.
> 
> "I'm letting everybody know now so Danny (Ainge) and the organization can try to get younger talent. I would love to come back, but they say once the Achilles is damaged it's never the same. I don't want to take that chance."


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...Neal-announces-retirement-via-?urn=nba-wp4211


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Shaq Daddy Retires*

Really...no comments good or bad for Shaq retiring?

Anyways, Lakers already announced they are retiring Shaq's number
http://lakersblog.latimes.com/laker...-retire-shaquille-oneals-jersey-number-1.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Shaq Daddy Retires*

Hope to see him involved some way in the game in the near future. We all know he'd be an amazing commentator, but not sure if he'll do it. Didn't he say he's never spent any of his basketball money and just lived off of his endorsements? That was a long time ago and probably not true, but I'm sure I remember him saying that. 

He pissed me off a lot of times, but I'll miss him, he's a real character and was probably the most fun loving guy I've seen play the game. The state of centers in the NBA is just pathetic when you look back to prime Diesel.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

As much I as I wanted to hate Shaq the past 7-8 years, I just really can't. One of the all-time greats, and deserves to have his jersey hanging in Staples.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Don't really care about Shaq now. Bet Miami retires his jersey before L.A. does. It was nice of Mr. Buss to release an official statement. Agreed with that word for word.

As a Lakers fan, I haven't forgotten how he left L.A. on bad terms.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As much as I hated Shaq after he left the Lakers because of how everything was going down, he's still one of my all-time favorite players for what he did do for the Lakers. At his peak, absolutely ****ing unstoppable. Helped us get 3 championships and get to another Finals appearance. So long, MDE. I'm glad the Lakers are retiring #34. It deserves to hang in the rafters among the other Lakers greats.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I never really hated Shaq I just thought he was wrong and foolish in how he handled things after he left he was always a real petty guy. He coulda always took the high road but he just kept creating controversy. Him yelling at Buss courtside was his one huge mistake. The Lakers made the right decision letting him go as it turned out something not alot of people felt at the time. 

But as far as him as a player e was incedible for quite a long time. We probably blew a few chances right after he 1st came to the Lakers to win a title or 2 with the idiot that was del Harris. Those early teams had a bunch of talent but no direction and little mental toughness. Had PJ gotten here in 97 we might have won a couple more titles. But he had to finish up the Bulls thing 1st. 

Shaq was a monster he just destroyed rival bigmen for a good stretch and in 2000 just carried the Lakers almost single handily on his back. Incredible player.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lynx said:


> As a Lakers fan, I haven't forgotten how he left L.A. on bad terms.


Same with me. His ungrateful attitude at that time really irritated me. Plus...who could forget the drama of the Kobe-Shaq conflict? In any event, I liked Shaq more than I disliked him.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You can hate on how he left the club all you like, it would be foolish to give that emphasis over the riches he brought your ballclub. He was phenomenal. Those playoff games? I mean the numbers he posted in the Finals during the Lakers' three-peat were absurd. He averaged 38 ppg, 16.7 rpg and 2.7 bpg in 2000; 33 ppg, 15.8 rpg and 3.4 bpg in 2001; and 36.3 ppg, 12.3 rpg and 2.75 bpg in 2002. 

How the hell do you let a bad memory ruin all of those great ones? I'm a Raptors fan and have had to deal with a lot of this type of stuff, I mean just look at Carter, in his prime, sat down and essentially gave up on the team. He didn't even do nearly 1/8th what Shaq did for Los Angeles but I still look at him as the greatest Raptor ever and the only true superstar we had play for the team. He's the reason many of us are fans of the team. Shaq will be the reason many people still follow the Lakers today. He is a once in a lifetime talent.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shaq is not the reason people follow Lakers today. And when I say people, I mean casual NBA fans who breed through ESPN feed. Search some threads of Shaq trade demand. I wasn't on board with that among Laker fans on this board. I'll remember both good and bad about Shaq. And if any team retires his jersey, it should be Lakers and no one else. 

Agreed with jazzy1. Late 90s team had talent but no sense of direction.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been pissed at Shat for so long, it is going to take more than his retiring for me to instantly let it go. I will not overlook all his faults to glorify his career.

Having said that, Shaq was the most unique talent I have ever seen and I will be proud to see his jersey in the rafters at Staples. Watching him in the playoffs 2000-2002 was a gift and Im not sure we will ever see a player match the combination of his size, strength, agility and touch again.

The NBA will miss him.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

1:36
Kobe to Shaq
That should be the statue for both of them, that would be so sick looking
(Kobe would hate it, whatever)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lynx said:


> Shaq is not the reason people follow Lakers today. And when I say people, I mean casual NBA fans who breed through ESPN feed..


It's simply absurd to think the Lakers haven't got fans who jumped on board the team because of Shaquille O'Neal. Kids who were deciding which team to follow back in 1999/2000, pow, the chose the Lakers because of Shaq. The fair weather fans (the like we have seen clamber all over Miami this past year) will have done the exact same for the Lakers because of our man Shaq. 


Don't make yourself look stupid by insinuating Shaq wasn't a draw for fans.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Porn Player said:


> Don't make yourself look stupid by insinuating Shaq wasn't a draw for fans.


I never said that. 

And those fans who jumped on Heat bandwagon after his trade to Miami were...well of course were fans of Shaq than Lakers. Casual fans, like I said. 

I'm a Lakers fan first and then a player. Lakers don't need bandwagon fans. We've already seen enough on this board.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lakers don't need bandwagon fans? 

Every team needs bandwagon fans. These are fans that will start to follow a team as a kid because of a player and still be paying to watch the team 30 years on because he fell in love with the team. 

Are you trying to be naiive? The whole notion of a bandwagon fan makes you say they're not wanted, which is absurd. If somebody wants to support your ballclub you have the audacity to tell them they can't? ... So what? Only people in a certian area code get to root for the Lakers? Because if that's not the case, then there is one reason or another you/others have become fans, and it's generally because of a player whether that be Kareem Adbdul Jabbar, Magic Johnson or Shaquille O'Neal. (with those players came success) ...


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm more inclined to believe that the "kids" started liking the Lakers because of Kobe #8. It was post-Jordan and everyone was looking for the next MJ.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I give up. This is the last time I will post in the Lakers forum, talking to you guys is akin to bashing my head against the wall.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

So long big fella. Thanks for the championships.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> I give up. This is the last time I will post in the Lakers forum, talking to you guys is akin to bashing my head against the wall.


You will be missed. Oh wait, no one here gives a ****


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> You will be missed. Oh wait, no one here gives a ****


I'll miss all his quality posts here. I'm serious.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:2ti:

Least ya'll can joke aswell as be the joke.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

When my brother was 10 he started watching basketball and became a Lakers fan because of Shaq.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I've been torn on Shaquille since he left the club. I recognize him as the most dominant player of all time and appreciate everything he did for us, but I disliked him once he got traded. Maybe I was just bitter.

Oh well, now I can sit back and only think about the good memories surrounding Shaquille, and there were plenty of them. Arguably the best peak player ever, and a true joy to watch both play basketball and entertain us for 19 years. So long big fella.

I would have been furious if we didn't retire 34, good call.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-off-topic-forum/174714-official-shaq-thread-36.html


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't stand shaq, glad he is out of the league.

Will never forget him delaying surgery because he was on company time. His poor work ethic and lack of dedication rubbed off on the rest of the team. Glad we have Kobe leading squad now - who actually encourages players to work on their games.

Many players on the Lakers (Butler, Ariza, a host of others) have credited their improvements to playing with Kobe and learning to practice more - something the lazy Shaq never did.

Shaq got what he wanted by starring in a couple of ****ty movies in LA, Lakers got a top end center for a couple years which helped win a few titles. No need to honor the loser though. He only stayed here so he could play leading roles in Shazam.


----------

